# windows firewall won't start windows 7



## mollymatilda

I bought a new laptop acer 7736ZG in December 09, everything worked fine to begin with, but one morning turned on my pc and got the message that windows firewall is not turned on, anyway after exploring different things i ended up reinstalling windows 7. again everything worked fine until a couple of days ago when once again i got the message that windows firewall is not turned on, i tried turning it on but got the message that action center can't turn on windows firewall. i then tried to turn it on manually. next message tells me that windows firewall is not using the recommended settings, i then click on use recommend settings and the only thing that happens is the (what was before) hour glass spins for a few seconds and stops, nothing else. would greatly appreciate your help


----------



## Lozzy-loz

Is the service for the windows 7 firewall started and set to automatic?Control panel/administrative tools/services/windows firewall then properties.


----------



## mollymatilda

went to control panel/administrative tools/services/windows firewall with advanced security double clicked that and received this message "their was an error opening the windows firewall with advanced security snap in. The windows firewall with advanced security snap in failed to load. Restart the windows firewall service on the computer that you are managing. Error code 0x6d9" When i right clicked it and opened up the properties but there was only property details of the shortcut no mention about service being set to automatic


----------



## Lozzy-loz

You sure your looking at the services icon(2 gear wheels)where all the computer services are,scrolled down to windows firewall and right clicked.If so there must be more issues involved.You could of course always ignore it and install something like this zone alarm free.Some would say its better than windows 7 firewall as it has outbound protection without making separate rules.http://download.cnet.com/ZoneAlarm/3000-10435_4-10039884.html?part=dl-69168&subj=dl&tag=button .I wish you all the best


----------



## mollymatilda

sorry, my mistake. i found the right place and windows firewall is set to automatic. i'd prefer not to install another firewall because the last time i did (comondo) it completely messed up my internet connection and i had to reinstall windows 7. also have had similar problems with zone alarm on another pc so i'd prefer it if i could fix this problem


----------



## Lozzy-loz

Is the service started?


----------



## mollymatilda

no, when i try to start it i get this message "windows could not start the windows firewall on local computer. for more information review the system event log. if this is a non microsoft service, contact the service vendor and refer to service specific error code 5." where do i go from here ?


----------



## Lozzy-loz

Well I don't know.Reading on other forums answers seem rare.I wish you the best of luck


----------



## chris660

Hi. I had a similar problem that I posted here about a week ago. I think you and I are at the same point now, except I have Vista and not widnows 7. but here's a link to my post if you want to read over some of the info there. You might find something that works for you that didn't work for me

http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/906156-windows-firewall-won-t-turn.html


----------

